# How many of these in a 10 gallon?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I want some plants for my ten gallon from this list, but have no idea how many of what I should get...
Anacharis	
Crypt Lucens
Ceratophyllum demersum
Aponogeton Undulata
Aponogeton Crispus
Christmas Moss
Taiwan Moss
Dwarf Onion
Dwarf Sag
Anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------

